# Vent Covers



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I am looking at vent covers to decide which one is best for us. For the most part I don't seem to have a need for another high powered fan (always docked with power) but enough to vent the trailer while in storage and to keep them open when it rains. I have seen the MAX-AIR vents and the aero-flow covers. The aero flow cover can be opened at the top for the once a year or otherwise cleaning. They look different to the MAX AIR and seem lower profile. Camco make them and they seem to make good RV parts from what I have seen so far.

Has anyon had any experience with the aero flow? The MAX AIR has a good track record from what I can tell.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't have the time to do a search fo it -- but I wrote a whole dissertation last year on the Aero-Flo vs Maxx Air ... you might want to do a search to see if you can find it ...

Bottom line is that Aero Flo allows 30% more air in -- but also will allow rainwater to bounce in off the rubber roof if its raining hard enough..

I have both on my trailer -- in a very scientific test







-- i did notice that it was about a degree cooler wiht the Aero Flo then the Maxx-Air...


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I keep my AeroFlo vents open all the time while the OB is in the driveway. I have not experienced any rainwater getting splashed in. I can also attest to the fact that they can withstand golf ball-plus size hail! (My one vent that was not covered was busted in 7 places!)


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

As for the water bouncing in -- we were camping and suffered a severe thunderstorm -- both vents were open at the timne (Maxx Air and Aero Flo) --

The Maxx Air has only one opening and that is protected by a screen -- thus the water was diverted --

The Aero Flo has openings (non screened) on three sides -- not only bugs -- but if its raining hard enough -- damn hard -- Noah Ark hard -- then water will splash the roof and bounce up into the Aero Flo and into the open vent ...

But it must be raining hard --


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I wrote a whole dissertation last year on the Aero-Flo vs Maxx Air ...
> 
> [snapback]125421[/snapback]​


Ghosty

Thanks, I did find it and also the one you left on Camping Worlds reviews.

Having seen this review and now others I have 2 other questions.

1) One reviewer complained about hail damage. In Texas I am sure you can tell us about that! How does the MAX AIR material compare to the Aero flow now that they have had time to bake in the sun?

2) The bouncing water from the roof issue. Do you just get some drips or can it be significant if you were not there to take care of it? I noticed on my uncovered vent when the wind blew it went underneath and up into the cover then fell inside. This with the cover all but shut tight.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MaxxAir for me. No water or other issues.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> MaxxAir for me. No water or other issues.
> [snapback]125539[/snapback]​


Ditto here

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

HootBob said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > MaxxAir for me. No water or other issues.
> ...


I third it. Never had a drop of water come in.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have Aeroflo covers on two vents. Never had any water come in.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Based on the input here plus other reviews I went with max air vents. Having no water leak is vital if left at storage and having a screen at the louver intakes was inportant too to keep leaves and other creatures out. I do like the fact the aero vent is lower profile and opens up but not sure it is as good as the tried and tested Max air. (just my assessment form what I could read)

Just got to wait for delivery ([email protected]$22 from PPL) so I can put the on.


----------

